# Captiva Notebooks Erfahrungen



## BobDobalina (8. Februar 2021)

Hallo Community,

bei Notebooks stoße ich immer wieder auf den Hersteller Captiva, der rein anhand von Hardwareausstattung ziemlich günstig zu sein scheint. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit deren Notebooks? Haben die irgendwelche Abstriche? Irgendwas mit den Displays oder den Hitze bzw. Geräuschentwicklung? Im Internet finde ich nahezu nichts dazu. Hersteller soll aber aus München sein, von daher erwarte ich schon, dass da vielleicht ein wenig Qualität steckt..?


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (16. Februar 2021)

BobDobalina schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> bei Notebooks stoße ich immer wieder auf den Hersteller Captiva, der rein anhand von Hardwareausstattung ziemlich günstig zu sein scheint. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit deren Notebooks? Haben die irgendwelche Abstriche? Irgendwas mit den Displays oder den Hitze bzw. Geräuschentwicklung? Im Internet finde ich nahezu nichts dazu. Hersteller soll aber aus München sein, von daher erwarte ich schon, dass da vielleicht ein wenig Qualität steckt..?


Hab mir vor ein paar Wochen das gekauft https://www.captiva-power.de/produkte/nbs/power-starter-r59-110
Gehäuse ist aus Metall.
Das Notebook läuft leise. Geräuschentwicklung gibt es nur, wenn man während Arbeitet und gleichzeitig den Akku lädt (Der Lüfter dreht ab und zu auf). Ohne Netzteil läuft es ruhig. Wärmeentwicklung gibt es kaum. Je nach dem was mit dem Notebook macht, hält der Akku zwischen 12 und 16 Std.


----------

